# Air travel with an infant



## Tlcooper93 (Jan 7, 2023)

My wife and I and our newborn son will be traveling to Hong Kong to visit family in July or August.
I am completely terrified at the prospect of traveling an ultra-long-haul flight with what will be an 8 or 9 month old.

Question 1: Do we pony up for business class? Most articles I've read about this seem to say it will make your life better.

Question 2: Do we take the Cathay Pacific Boston - Hong Kong direct (15.5hrs), or do we try and break it up with something like SFO-HK or Toronto-HK. There are myriad flight options to get to HK, its just a question of what will be best with a baby, and of course, every baby is different.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2023)

Tlcooper93 said:


> My wife and I and our newborn son will be traveling to Hong Kong to visit family in July or August. I am completely terrified at the prospect of traveling an ultra-long-haul flight with what will be an 8 or 9 month old.


Did your parents fly you to Asia as an infant? Why can't your family come to you instead? You could fly several people in coach for the cost of taking a baby into business class. Your child will never remember this trip and other passengers will wish they could forget it.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jan 7, 2023)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Did your parents fly you to Asia as an infant? Why can't your family come to you instead? You could fly several people in coach for the cost of taking a baby into business class. Your child will never remember this trip and other passengers will wish they could forget it.


This is getting into questions I did not ask, but we have a tea ceremony to do with her family, as well as see 90 yr old grandparents who are too old to fly, so yes, this is necessary.

We wouldn't make the trip if it weren't absolutely necessary.


----------



## BCL (Jan 7, 2023)

Are you going with lap infant or a separate seat? My child flew a few times as a lap infant on short trips, but for a long flight I don’t think it’s a great idea.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jan 7, 2023)

BCL said:


> Are you going with lap infant or a separate seat? My child flew a few times as a lap infant on short trips, but for a long flight I don’t think it’s a great idea.


Probably as a lap infant.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 7, 2023)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Did your parents fly you to Asia as an infant? Why can't your family come to you instead? You could fly several people in coach for the cost of taking a baby into business class. Your child will never remember this trip and other passengers will wish they could forget it.


Worth considering, I'd save the trip across the Pacific till the baby is old enough to enjoy/remember it!


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jan 7, 2023)

Bob Dylan said:


> Worth considering, I'd save the trip across the Pacific till the baby is old enough to enjoy/remember it!


Not an option.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 7, 2023)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Not an option.


Just saw your reply re family obligations. 

Nice trip! 

For what Biz Class costs, I think yall would be better off to just buy 3 Coach tickets and take the direct flight. 

Perhaps the Airline will work with yall on having seats with more room since yall have the baby, but in any event the infant ( and hopefully yall) will sleep well during the flight.


----------



## flitcraft (Jan 7, 2023)

Call the airline to arrange for the bulkhead seats where a bassinet can be attached. I think international longhaul carriers still have these. They are limited to two on most planes, so I would call to confirm availability. As of the Before Times, there was no charge for the bassinet. 

If you can afford a third seat, it is so much easier wrangling the baby for changes of clothing and so forth! And if you bring one of the airline approved carseats, you can strap the baby in, allowing you to get a little shut eye during the flight.


----------



## jiml (Sunday at 8:50 AM)

flitcraft said:


> Call the airline to arrange for the bulkhead seats where a bassinet can be attached. I think international longhaul carriers still have these. They are limited to two on most planes, so I would call to confirm availability. As of the Before Times, there was no charge for the bassinet.
> 
> If you can afford a third seat, it is so much easier wrangling the baby for changes of clothing and so forth! And if you bring one of the airline approved carseats, you can strap the baby in, allowing you to get a little shut eye during the flight.


Good advice here on both points, and consider Premium Economy to get both a bassinet and extra room without shelling out for Business. Cathay usually flies 777-300s on the routes you've mentioned and they feature several bassinet locations in all classes, as shown here: SeatGuru Seat Map Cathay Pacific

Be aware that there are several versions of aircraft but you should be able to find the one you need by toggling through them from the link above. Do the direct flight if you can. Keep it simple. The last thing you need in the current climate is the hassle of changing planes anywhere - especially Toronto where you would have to clear Customs, re-clear security and so on.


----------



## jis (Sunday at 9:43 AM)

jiml said:


> Good advice here on both points, and consider Premium Economy to get both a bassinet and extra room without shelling out for Business. Cathay usually flies 777-300s on the routes you've mentioned and they feature several bassinet locations in all classes, as shown here: SeatGuru Seat Map Cathay Pacific
> 
> Be aware that there are several versions of aircraft but you should be able to find the one you need by toggling through them from the link above. Do the direct flight if you can. Keep it simple. The last thing you need in the current climate is the hassle of changing planes anywhere - especially Toronto where you would have to clear Customs, re-clear security and so on.


I agree with all the sage advice above.

One more thing about Seatguru. You can also find out which specific version of an aircraft will be used on the specific flight. This is usually mostly correct, though for various reasons things can change.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Sunday at 10:37 AM)

Bob Dylan said:


> ...





flitcraft said:


> ...





jiml said:


> ....





jis said:


> ...


Much appreciated for all of this advice! Sounds like nonstop is the way to go.
From what I've seen at Logan over the years, the 777-300 seems pretty steady for CP. Seems like Premium Economy the way to go, and I will ask about the bassinet.


----------



## Asher (Sunday at 1:39 PM)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Much appreciated for all of this advice! Sounds like nonstop is the way to go.
> From what I've seen at Logan over the years, the 777-300 seems pretty steady for CP. Seems like Premium Economy the way to go, and I will ask about the bassinet.


 Good advice was posted. I think you’ll be fine. A 8-9 month old child‘s care is mostly routine at that age and it sounds like the trip is a big deal for all involved. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## George Harris (Sunday at 1:48 PM)

Don't forget to deal with pressure changes in the aircraft. Give the baby a pacifier, nurse him, or give a bottle frequently. The sucking motion will help the ears to adjust to the pressure changes. (I worked several years in Taiwan and a couple in Hong Kong. The people moaning about a crying baby ruining their vacation really bug me. They seem to think that people are traveling across the Pacific with babies for the fun of it. No, it is usually for family reasons, or home leave or something else other than just for the fun of it.) Quite a few of the trips back and forth had infants on board. Some people could never figure out why their child was screaming. Duhh. If your ears are popping, the baby's need to also. 

For your primary questions: 

1. Unless you are really flush with cash, is 12 to 15 hours in a larger seat really worth a couple thousand dollars more to you? For us, the answer was no. I would rather be stiff from a crowded seat and have the money for other purposes. Likewise concerning buying an extra seat for the baby. 

2. Definitely take the direct flight. The fewer going through an airport cycles you have to do, the better. Far more so with a baby than if only yourselves. Obviously, you will not be the only person getting stiff and sore, and everyone will have to make a restroom trip or two during the flight, so sometimes just to get up and walk around is acceptable and not thought to be strange.

Other thoughts: TSA sillies. Be certain on the limits of liquids for baby formula, etc., and normal other liquids. It can be most frustrating, to say the least, to have to throw away some things you really need to have because of TSA paranoia. 

If your wife breast feeds relax and do it. She should dress for the sake of not being overly obvious or exposed, and carry some form of light blanket for covering if desired. If your seat mate (presuming 3 or 4 seats in the row) or someone else does not like her doing it, they can get over it. Do NOT let the crew insist she go to the toilet area to breast feed your baby. US law, at least in every state I know anything about has in their varying laws concerning the subject, say that demanding that you go to a toilet stall or room to nurse your baby is not permitted. They may need reminding of this. Breastfeeding also reduces the formula liquid issue. At least TSA, so far, has not found a way to object to a nursing mother's breasts being full.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sunday at 2:27 PM)

I, too, was thinking about the pressure adjustment. Hopefully the baby will suck on something to alleviate the pressure in the ears.
My one year old grandson was fussy on our 2+ hour flights in October. He would not suck on anything. I know my daughter felt bad, but it happens. Babies are not going to fuss just to aggravate the other passengers.


----------



## jis (Sunday at 3:18 PM)

Fortunately on a long flight on a modern jet, most of the pressure change will be during ascent and descent. Once at flying altitude pressure will remain the same for many many hours. At least that is my experience on the 17 hour flights to India. Of course the 787s and A350s are a little better than the 777s and A330s.


----------



## Joe from PA (Sunday at 4:38 PM)

Pay for the direct. When we went, many years ago, we flew with 5 stops/total 24 hours. Each connection is a potential screw-up. Cathay-Pacific = great food.


----------



## jiml (Sunday at 4:42 PM)

jis said:


> Fortunately on a long flight on a modern jet, most of the pressure change will be during ascent and descent. Once at flying altitude pressure will remain the same for many many hours.


What he said, and yet another reason to keep the "up and down" cycles to a minimum. Without looking it up I'd bet the CX direct flight is trans-polar (while carefully avoiding Russian airspace). Definitely one to add to your bucket list.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Sunday at 5:17 PM)

George Harris said:


> The people moaning about a crying baby ruining their vacation really bug me. They seem to think that people are traveling across the Pacific with babies for the fun of it. No, it is usually for family reasons, or home leave or something else other than just for the fun of it.)


I thought this went without saying, but for some of our friends, evidently not.



jiml said:


> What he said, and yet another reason to keep the "up and down" cycles to a minimum. Without looking it up I'd bet the CX direct flight is trans-polar (while carefully avoiding Russian airspace). Definitely one to add to your bucket list.


Definitely! Seems like the CX nonstop is a bird in the hand.

All of this advice from everyone is much appreciated. I was aware of breastfeeding during takeoff and landing to alleviate pressure change, but it never hurts to be reminded of it given how crucial it seems it is. 



George Harris said:


> Other thoughts: TSA sillies. Be certain on the limits of liquids for baby formula, etc., and normal other liquids. It can be most frustrating, to say the least, to have to throw away some things you really need to have because of TSA paranoia.
> 
> If your wife breast feeds relax and do it. She should dress for the sake of not being overly obvious or exposed, and carry some form of light blanket for covering if desired. If your seat mate (presuming 3 or 4 seats in the row) or someone else does not like her doing it, they can get over it. Do NOT let the crew insist she go to the toilet area to breast feed your baby. US law, at least in every state I know anything about has in their varying laws concerning the subject, say that demanding that you go to a toilet stall or room to nurse your baby is not permitted. They may need reminding of this. Breastfeeding also reduces the formula liquid issue. At least TSA, so far, has not found a way to object to a nursing mother's breasts being full.


VERY good to know. This was my second set of questions.


----------



## George Harris (Sunday at 6:13 PM)

jiml said:


> Without looking it up I'd bet the CX direct flight is trans-polar (while carefully avoiding Russian airspace). Definitely one to add to your bucket list.


On one of ours, and, sorry, I have forgotten the end points of the flight, we got a good view of central Alaska, the Bering Strait, and quite a bit of the Siberian coast. Large areas virtually untouched by the hand of mankind. Awesome sights. This was going westbound and being on the right side of the plane. It could have been a Cathy Pacific to Hong Kong flight. Since westbound you are following the sun, if you have a morning departure from the US, the flight will be almost entirely in daylight, although thanks to the International Date line it will be the next day when you get there. As to the Russian airspace, several years ago, well before the current political situation began, my son made a trip to Singapore on Singapore Airlines. I don't recall the US origin point, but it could well have been Boston or New York. In that flight they made a stop in Moscow on the way. Whether that was a passenger stop or just a service stop, I do not know, but the flight obviously went across Russia.

As to the travel with baby and nursing issue, our daughter made the trip Taipei to Memphis with an under one year old. It was on either most likely on Northwest or else on Eva, can't remember which. No issues with any of it. That was a few years back. Said baby is now 24.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Sunday at 8:13 PM)

jiml said:


> What he said, and yet another reason to keep the "up and down" cycles to a minimum. Without looking it up I'd bet the CX direct flight is trans-polar (while carefully avoiding Russian airspace). Definitely one to add to your bucket list.


I'm really excited for that aspect of the flight. 
When I was younger, my family spent some time in Singapore for my dad's work, and I remember waking up mid flight on a NWA 747-400 to Tokyo looking over the pole. It was a memory I won't forget.

Definitely will look forward to it this summer.


George Harris said:


> As to the Russian airspace, several years ago, well before the current political situation began, my son made a trip to Singapore on Singapore Airlines. I don't recall the US origin point, but it could well have been Boston or New York. In that flight they made a stop in Moscow on the way. Whether that was a passenger stop or just a service stop, I do not know, but the flight obviously went across Russia.


Probably Newark, as they were running an A340-500 on that flight (the world's longest at the time). Occasionally, they made service stops when they took an eastward route.


----------



## jis (Sunday at 10:58 PM)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Probably Newark, as they were running an A340-500 on that flight (the world's longest at the time). Occasionally, they made service stops when they took an eastward route.


Yes. It was from Newark. I flew on that flight several times. Whether it flew over the Pole or east over Europe and then over the Stans and then across India depended on how the wind was blowing that day. I flew both routes on different days.


----------



## George Harris (Tuesday at 1:17 AM)

Think it would be a good idea to get a written copy of the TSA limits on things for two reasons: First to make sure you comply with them. Second to have with you in case they try to make an issue with something that should be acceptable. They don't necessarily know their own rules as well as they should. Don't try any humor with these guys. Any sense of humor they may have had previously has been surgically removed using a dull spoon and without anesthesia prior to taking the job.


----------

